# Tundra or 3/4 ton gas ford,Chevy or dodge



## Flounder-Freak (Feb 3, 2013)

Last three trucks have been f-250 diesel... 1996-7.3, 2002-6.4 and 2008-6.4. Should have never sold 1996 power stroke , it's still on the road today with the guy I sold it to! Last two 6.4 crapped out at just over 200k miles. 

I decided to go gas as I don't pull boat and rv on long hauls often and if I do the cost for diesel motor is not justified for my use. And I don't really care what gas cost. 

My daily driver is a company provided small suv so truck will only be used as a tow vehicle.... Probably <8500 miles a year. 


I need to tow a Boston whaler 285 conquest that weighs 8500# with very little fuel and fresh water etc. fully loaded for Fishing it may be at 11k# but I don't pull it on road fully loaded. 200 gal fuel,40 gal fresh water, 500# ice plus gear. 

Boat is kept at marina for most of year but I need to pull it from time to
Time. 

Will the tundra handle this or do I need to go with 3/4 ton? Toyota specs rate tundra for 10k# towing capacity. Gears are 4.13 and 5.7 liter v8 with +\- 385 hp. Bottom line is I like the looks of truck . I'll be buying 4x4 no mater what I buy!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Yep either will for what you need as you describe. No wrong choice....

Personally I would do the Ford or Chevy gas. Whichever I could get best deal on.


----------



## Flounder-Freak (Feb 3, 2013)

sgrem said:


> Yep either will for what you need as you describe. No wrong choice....
> 
> Personally I would do the Ford or Chevy gas. Whichever I could get best deal on.


Thanks- do you mean Ford or Chevy 1/2 or 3/4 ton.

Are for, dodge and Chevy 1/2 ton heavy duty same as Tundra?


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Cant say for certain and it may not matter to you as you wont drive the truck much, but with those gears in a Tundra a 3/4 ton truck will likely be close to the same fuel economy. guys I know with the newer 3/4 chevys get over 14mpg unloaded highway. I believe from some of the post here the 3/4 fords are about the same. 3/4 will pull better and get better gas mileage under load as well. That said I wouldn't hesitate to hook up to a 1/2 ton. Good luck in your choice.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

I just went from Ford to a Tundra but with the weight you are talking about I would go with the Ford F150 Eco Boost.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

My advice is to research and drive all three and make the decision that you think is best.

For what it's worth, I have a '12 Tundra with the 5.7 and towing package and I love it. Driving it sure is fun.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

If the towing is just a couple of times a year and on flat land and not more than 100 miles, I'd do the 1/2 ton and add a pair of supplemental airbags to the rear suspension


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

IMO the Ford with the Ecoboost would tow your boat with no problem, just from my experience towing our 24' boat and 16' trailer with heavy loads on it, with my '13 F-150 Ecoboost Crew Platinum 4X4. It doesn't seem to strain it at all, pulls really well. I'd go with the 6 3/4' foot bed though, you can never have to much bed room in a truck. Good Luck


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

I would rather oversize than undersize a tow vehicle. Specifically one that is not a daily driver and dedicated to towing.

IMO, the Tundra is closer to a 3/4 ton than a 1/2 ton truck. I think they are all good and picking one over the other is splitting hairs.

Personally, in your situation, I'd buy a used diesel truck. Dodge with a Cummins


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Ya... same here. Being that your only going to drive it that much I would buy a used 3/4 ton Chevy.


----------



## mfnlonewolf (Aug 27, 2009)

Tundra all the way. 5.7 tows great, and big brakes to stop quickly. Pull my 21 RFL no problem!:texasflag


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm gonna have to disagree with most of you, yeah a 1/2 ton can pull 11k lbs, but a 3/4 ton would make me feel alot better. Having the power to pull it is one thing, they all have plenty of motor these days. 11k is a 21ft Majek plus 8500 lbs.! I'm a Chevy guy, so i vote for their 3/4 ton gasser, they get pretty good mileage after 2014.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

SSST said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree with most of you, yeah a 1/2 ton can pull 11k lbs, but a 3/4 ton would make me feel alot better. Having the power to pull it is one thing, they all have plenty of motor these days. 11k is a 21ft Majek plus 8500 lbs.! I'm a Chevy guy, so i vote for their 3/4 ton gasser, they get pretty good mileage after 2014.


 Ole boy I work with just took 10,000 pounds of corn to his lease. His 04' has 267 on the clock and goin strong!


----------



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a 2015 Tundra and it pulls great. Heaviest thing I have pulled is a buddies 20 Shallow Sport and a lot a gear. Had no problem at all. Like someone else said Put Air Bags in the back for the extra weight and you are good to go.


----------



## oponder (Sep 29, 2015)

Had a 2012 Tundra 5.7 with air bags the only disadvantage the bed is to small on crew cab and the fuel mileage is awful put an aftermarket tank on it 50 gal just so i wouldnt stop at every gas station betwwen SA and POC. never had a minutes trouble out of it no rattles breakdowns and kept it to 180,000 miles. Get ready to buy alot of gas.


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

I put 300k on my f250 2004 5.7 gas motor. Never fixed anything under the hood except a/c. Just bought a '15 with 6.2 and 4:30 axles. It's way stronger and I hope it lasts as long. I'm getting 15 mpg empty @65 mph. 14 at 75. 8 with a heavy trailer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I really think all trucks are good if used correctly,but every badge has a lemon now and then.


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

My buddy owns a offshore boat that weighs in about 10-11k and he pulls it with a Tundra 4x4 4 door truck. The truck is adequate, it pulls it 50-60mph fine but its definitely not a long haul choice, the boat will push the truck around. The boat ramp is about 15 miles down the road so it works. The trailer brakes are not working and the boat will push the Tundra if we are not careful. Last 2 trips I pulled with my F-250,6.2 gas,4x4,4 door,LWB and it pulls fine. Night and day difference from the Tundra. Pulled 70-75 no issues, no wiggle...nothing uncomfortable. The F-250 stops it fine, the boat does not push it like it does the Tundra. Now in an Emergency stop, both trucks would get pushed period.
I am a Tundra guy at heart, if they had a true 3/4 ton or 1 ton I would have bought it but they don't. Brake parts coming in next week finally so the brake issue will be fixed soon.
Good luck on your choice, I went with Ford in large part due to the good service our 6.2 company trucks are showing. Trucks with over 250k and very few issues. Personally I was choosing between Dodge and Ford because I wanted the straight front axle in the 4x4. I was already favoring Ford and when they smoked Dodges price, that sealed the deal for me. I have 43k on my 2013 and pull a lot of trailers 5-15k in weights. My average is around 10-12k, no complaints.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Exactly my point saltbranch, 11k is just too much for any 1/2 ton unless you're pulling it short distances. I pull a 22ft boat just fine with a 1/2 ton Chevy, but not a boat that weighs as much as 3 of those!


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

SSST said:


> Exactly my point saltbranch, 11k is just too much for any 1/2 ton unless you're pulling it short distances. I pull a 22ft boat just fine with a 1/2 ton Chevy, but not a boat that weighs as much as 3 of those!


I agree SSST, I use to be that guy pulling 10k with Chevy 1500, 4.3 v6/auto. Probably one of the few 4.3 trucks anyone has ever seen with a Gooseneck hitch in it.I went from a 3/4 ton to the 1500 thinking I did not need the bigger truck. Well after 50,000 miles of beating the 4.3 hard, I went back to a 3/4 ton. I looked hard at the Tundras as I had a 01' that was beast for a 1/2 ton. Once you get up into that weight, a 3/4 ton only makes sense to me. Like I said there is a huge difference in towing his boat with the Tundra vs. my F-250. We are planning a trip offshore tomorrow. We finished loading gear/ice etc and he asked if I minded pulling it with my truck? I said sure, not a problem. He said good, your truck handles it better than mine does.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

pulling it and stopping it are entirely two different things, I would go with the 3/4 ton.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Hmm mm

http://truckyeah.jalopnik.com/2015-ford-f-150-can-tow-12-200-lbs-carry-an-absurd-3-3-1640231826

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Gottagofishin said:


> Hmm mm
> 
> http://truckyeah.jalopnik.com/2015-ford-f-150-can-tow-12-200-lbs-carry-an-absurd-3-3-1640231826
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yeah, they make a half ton bounce around the road with "upgraded springs" and a "heavier duty leaf suspension".
http://m.automotive-fleet.com/news/255581/ford-offers-heavy-payload-f-150-to-commercial-users
Now, tell me that can't be done aftermarket cheaper for any of the big players.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Gottagofishin said:


> .


No, the same applies to Chevy's and tundras too with those addons. It would be less exaggerated though, as they're heavier(good ol' aluminum framed fords).


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> No, the same applies to Chevy's and tundras too with those addons. It would be less exaggerated though, as they're heavier(*good ol' aluminum framed fords*).


:rotfl::rotfl: Dude you know it's the body that's all aluminum not the frame..right ? :headknock J/K


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Copano/Aransas said:


> :rotfl::rotfl: Dude you know it's the body that's all aluminum not the frame..right ? :headknock J/K


Actually, didn'thwell: ya' got me. 
Irregardless(see what I did there:tongue, the problem is still there. Lighter truck sitting on stiffass springs=rough ride. You disagree?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> Actually, didn'thwell: ya' got me.
> Irregardless(see what I did there:tongue, the problem is still there. Lighter truck sitting on stiffass springs=rough ride. You disagree?


This is all I got .







Watching the libtard debate laughing my ares off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Copano/Aransas said:


> This is all I got .
> 
> 
> 
> ...










.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> .


I posted the wrong pic, I posted the right one now. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Copano/Aransas said:


> I posted the wrong pic, I posted the right one now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FU C/O:slimer:







we use trucks for what they're intended over here!!!! Spotlighting


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> FU C/O:slimer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice, but I bet my truck has gone longer than yours without being washed.....I keep the inside clean the outside why bother now ? It's like the a sand storm around here right now it's so dry, if I wash it, it will be dirty in 10 minutes with all the dust. O and I got empty hulls in the bed rolling around. COUNTRY ï¸.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

No hulls, I shoot at my house on my range where I throw chit in the garbage.
Beer bottles though, thas' a different story.


----------

